# Rookies Checking In!



## RVdogs (May 5, 2010)

Hello from sunny Southern California. My wife and I are veteran tent campers and have recently taken the plunge and purchased our first TT, a 2010 250RS. We already went on our first weekend trip with the kids and dogs and had a great time, despite issues with the oven and refrigerator. Fortunately we just got the unit back from the dealer and hopefully those issues are behind us because we have our next trip coming up over Memorial Day weekend. I think the wife has a different camping location for every month until October! We love camping.









I've been lurking here for the past few weeks reading everyone's advice. I'm so relieved that this site exists!

I'll post up some pics soon and get the details on my TV and hitch setup on the appropriate board so you can give us suggestions on how to avoid any pitfalls and best enjoy our season.
Cheers! Vince


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

RVdogs said:


> Hello from sunny Southern California. My wife and I are veteran tent campers and have recently taken the plunge and purchased our first TT, a 2010 250RS. We already went on our first weekend trip with the kids and dogs and had a great time, despite issues with the oven and refrigerator. Fortunately we just got the unit back from the dealer and hopefully those issues are behind us because we have our next trip coming up over Memorial Day weekend. I think the wife has a different camping location for every month until October! We love camping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good deal. We like pics! Lots of people here will help you get your hitch right too.

Welcome!

Carey


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

RVdogs said:


> Hello from sunny Southern California. My wife and I are veteran tent campers and have recently taken the plunge and purchased our first TT, a 2010 250RS. We already went on our first weekend trip with the kids and dogs and had a great time, despite issues with the oven and refrigerator. Fortunately we just got the unit back from the dealer and hopefully those issues are behind us because we have our next trip coming up over Memorial Day weekend. I think the wife has a different camping location for every month until October! We love camping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new Outback. Welcome to the site.
crunchman


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to the Outbackers! Congrats on the 250RS!!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome! Don't worry about being new to the TT part of camping. At least you had tenting experience, my husband and I bought our first TT 10 years after our 1 and only tenting experience! We LOVE our Abi-one!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glad to have you with us (even if you are from the left coast!).

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

mswalt said:


> Glad to have you with us (even if you are from the left coast!).
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> Mark












Hey Mark, don't make us pull out the Texas jokes!!!









Vince, Welcome to Ob'ers. Like Carey said, we love pictures and a close second is our love of stating opinions on hitch setup!


----------



## Lacy286 (Apr 15, 2010)

Being a veteran tent camper, I bet you have plenty that you can teach us on this site! Welcome and enjoy all your upcoming trips


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

WELCOME and CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Nathan said:


> Glad to have you with us (even if you are from the left coast!).
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> Mark












Hey Mark, don't make us pull out the Texas jokes!!!









Vince, Welcome to Ob'ers. Like Carey said, we love pictures and a close second is our love of stating opinions on hitch setup!








[/quote]

Welcome Vince! As you can see, most everyone here is jealous of those of us who have TX to camp in. You'll love the setup. My wife wouldn't even get in a tent, so four walls (even if on wheels) were ok with her as long as it wasn't a permanent solution!


----------



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## hottubwilly (May 3, 2008)

Congratulations on the new trailer! We wish you many happy and safe miles. Enjoy!


----------



## DocDzl (Apr 24, 2010)

VINCE--Welcome aboard. As a fellow tent camping "graduate", you'll find that one of your primary concerns becomes "how comfy is the mattress?" instead of "how thick is my sleeping pad?" or "why didn't I seal that seam better so the water doesn't drip on my nose?".... I'm trying to figure out what the next step will be in my camping evolution--possibly someone to drive us to the camping spot...or parking the trailer...maybe even pressing the button for the slide-out.... Enjoy!!!

Happy Camping,

Carl & Margo
Atlanta, Georgia


----------



## RVdogs (May 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome! The amount of information on this site is almost overwhelming. I'm trying to locate stuff before resorting to "where can I find xxx?" questions.
One link that I came across here, but have now forgotten it's location, is the towing specs for my TV. Anyone care to point me in the right direction?
TIA


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

RVdogs said:


> Thanks everyone for the warm welcome! The amount of information on this site is almost overwhelming. I'm trying to locate stuff before resorting to "where can I find xxx?" questions.
> One link that I came across here, but have now forgotten it's location, is the towing specs for my TV. Anyone care to point me in the right direction?
> TIA


I am not sure if this is the link, but, it may help - click here


----------

